

CSS Styling of Namespaces in HTML - chenster
http://www.aaronsw.com/2002/HTMLnamespaces

======
xp84
There are a control and 4 tests, but the results for the listed browsers there
have only 3 letters, like GGR. Shouldn't there be five for each browser?
Otherwise, which three of the five are you testing?

~~~
panorama
I don't mean for this to be a snide remark, but I'd like to let you know that,
unfortunately, Aaron won't be able to respond to you.

~~~
x5n1
it's sad and beautiful that we can have conversations with ghosts.

~~~
welly
Don't they have to reply to make it a conversation?

~~~
x5n1
They will eventually.

~~~
welly
OP will deliver. We just have to wait...

------
myfonj
Not wanting to disrupt piety, and I'm not sure how situation was back in 2002,
but I'm slightly confused and I think there are several mistakes in that test:

1) source pretends to be XHTML, but since document is served as text/html, it
is treated as HTML. And there are no namespaces in HTML. I assume there never
been any in 2002, but cannot swear on that.

2) CSS selector "ns\:elem" has nothing to do with namespaces, it is just
selector looking for <ns:elem>s 'tagname'. It works in HTML, and that's what
page actually shows. Try this:

    
    
        data:text/html,<style>a\:\:\:{color:red}</style><a:::>foo</a:::>
    

3) Even if it was served as application/xhtml+xml, it would be: 3a) invalid:
ex3 namespace is not declared; 3b) if fixed, then without applied style: SGML
comment around CSS content would hide it from parser (or at least it does
something like this in my test).

4) @namespace declarations in CSS must be "on the top" (after @charset and
@imports, IIRC), not after rules, so that one declaration in the test is
ignored.

5) Test4 has a typo: element name in html is `text`, but CSS selector looks
for `test`.

I'm not sure all those remarks would make sense back in '02 context, but if it
was as misleading as it seems to me, it is quite sad how many people has been
possibly confused by that, considering it is fourth verbatim Google result for
"CSS namespaces":
[https://www.google.com/search?q=css+namespaces&tbs=li:1](https://www.google.com/search?q=css+namespaces&tbs=li:1)

------
johnong
Looks like Aaron will always continue to live in the Internet. RIP Aaron.

